# Found young mourning dove w/ broken leg



## Tara (Aug 27, 2009)

I found a small mourning dove in my garden with a broken leg. I have been feeding the bird for 4 weeks, it is still hanging around my garden dragging his poor broken foot behind him. I have tried to catch him , but he flies off every time. So, he can still fly okay...what can i do to help?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Trap him first. Then you need to estimate damage and try to mend his leg. Vet will be able to help. There is a problem though, time. The longer it takes you to get the bird, the chances for leg to heal are lower.
I'll look for trapping methods and post the links.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1st-step-in-helping-a-bird-secure-it-links-on-securing-38776.html


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

These are instructions how to make a simple trap
http://www.howtodothings.com/sports-recreation/how-to-set-pigeon-traps
http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## Tara (Aug 27, 2009)

Great! Thanks everyone, I will try to capture it & get it some help.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

If you manage to get it, let us know so we can help you.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I want to mention that in the United States, Mourning Doves are a federally protected bird. So you will need to locate a Wildlife Rehabber to assume the care of this lil' one once you catch it. 

Having said that, know that some rehabbers will PTS birds that can not be released back into the wild. SO IMO- Call ahead to all of the rehabbers in your area and question what will happen prior to choosing one. That way you know the hands you are passing him into would give him a chance at being rehabilitated.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

has he had the broken leg for 4 weeks??? if so i would leave him be, he is obviously surviving with it fine, why put him thru the stress of capture which may kill him if this injury is old, just keep on feeding him.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

if it's new time is of the essence


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> has he had the broken leg for 4 weeks??? if so i would leave him be, he is obviously surviving with it fine, why put him thru the stress of capture which may kill him if this injury is old, just keep on feeding him.


sigh of relief.......... I was hoping you'd post to this thread!  

*post edit: *BTW- Tara, Jodi is a rehabber, so she knows!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

no update on the dovie???


----------



## Ivn Bts (Aug 28, 2021)

I


Tara said:


> I found a small mourning dove in my garden with a broken leg. I have been feeding the bird for 4 weeks, it is still hanging around my garden dragging his poor broken foot behind him. I have tried to catch him , but he flies off every time. So, he can still fly okay...what can i do to help?


Similar Story from Above:
August 25, 2021
Approximately at 10:42 AM
Time estimated counted ( 4 days)

Date of morning dove injury on left dislocated leg. (Small hair was removed and dove reacted the removal and had dislocated it's own leg) I am currently taking care of a morning dove, I've been nursing it into good health, and trying to heal it's dislocated leg. My grandmother was previously taking care of it, since it was a little baby 3 days old, but in it's current state, it's age is 1 month old. I was wondering if there was any kind of recommendation of any types of medicinal uses to be of help? Veterinary and Rehabilitationary is of no use or cannot be of help in close areas, due to the covid cases that are increasing of this moment. Please leave any comments that will help.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I think only an avian vet will be able to help you. If you are on FB, join the Palomacy help group for pigeon and dove rescue. Also state your location. Members will advise you to the closest avian vet.


----------



## Ivn Bts (Aug 28, 2021)

Marina B said:


> I think only an avian vet will be able to help you. If you are on FB, join the Palomacy help group for pigeon and dove rescue. Also state your location. Members will advise you to the closest avian vet.


Waterfront Cottage. Eastsound, Washington


----------

